# I'm running a free Workshop (Nov 2) on Mastering Hashimoto's.



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Full disclosure first: I'm a contributor and a sponsor on this forum.

I also happen to have Hashimoto's but managed to bring it to remission and live symptoms-free. This resulted in me starting a nutrition coaching practice and doing what I am doing now (and loving it).

On November 2nd (Saturday), I'm conducting a 2-hour free Workshop called "Mastering Hashimoto's" which will focus on uncovering what triggers this autoimmune condition and how to battle it.

I'm big on empowering people to help themselves and this is what this workshop is about.

The website has some great tools posted on it already, you can use it regardless if you join the workshop.

They are: 
- Hashi's Symtoms List (many unsuspected) 
- Labs Checklist (what to ask your doc to test for)
- Health Map (to understand the magnitude of triggers) 
- Vision Board

If this resonates with you, head over to www.masteringhashimotos.com.

In health!

Magdalena.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I found your old posts and what you're teaching (there's a lot of information out there that coinside with many of these ideas that you're also stating.) I've researched Hashimoto's & natural helps for weeks - there's so much info - some similar, some conflicting, I've bought a couple of books, lots of good info out there -- The difficult part is the "non-scientific" aspect, in which for example, one persons Hashimoto's spiked one day because of that persons own estrogens that changed on the day of ovulation -- the uncontrollable unseen part of this that's in the hormones - etc. Or -- the fact is that graves swings to hashi's or hashi's is swinging to graves -- or that people have a time of calm... Or a time of remission -- naturally.

SO... I had a talk with a doctor about this... the question he had is - How do you identify those triggers? -- For example - -how do you know that your hormones didn't change? I.e., the "science" part of it... For example, someone believes that diet made the change -- yet it turns out their body was doing the swing... Swinging from Hashi's to a happy place for a few years and then on to graves... etc...

My endocrinolgist told me that about 1/3 of Hashimoto's patients go into remission. This is helped through early treatement toward a tsh of 1.0 -- not that it will definitely work - but help.

I am open-minded toward dietary changes that can get me into remission. I would be curious as to how many people have gone into remission and are no longer on meds based on the dietary changes you have researched. -- Do you have any data?

Thanks


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I found your old post:



> You wrote: You might find this post interesting if you are interested in diet and healing, and believe there could be a connection between food, lifestyle and the thyroid.
> 
> The author of this post is a Thyroid Diet Coach (runs her own coaching practice and is a sponsor on this website) who was diagnosed with Graves' Disease about 15 years ago which later became Hashimoto's Disease (hypothyroid). Having made significant lifestyle and dietary changes (including going to a nutrition school to get a good grasp on nutrition), she has been in remission for the past 3 years and enjoys great health.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

This looks like a possible help: Hashimoto's Thyroiditis: Lifestyle Interventions for Finding and Treating the Root Cause

http://www.amazon.com/Hashimotos-Th...d=1382485186&sr=8-1&keywords=hashimotos+roots


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

molonese said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Full disclosure first: I'm a contributor and a sponsor on this forum.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you and love your new photo; you look awesome!!


----------

